

U.S. Postal Service is considering cutting as many as 120,000 jobs - chailatte
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44111973/ns/business-us_business/#.TkRjXmFRWUk

======
mathattack
Seems inevitable, no?

I get perhaps one meaningful piece of mail a week tops, and nothing that can't
wait a week. There are peaks (weddings, Xmas, etc) but very little that
justifies the scale of the system. I suspect this is true for a large percent
of the population under 60 - at least the urgency part. The trend will
continue.

One secondary question - are the fixed costs so big that the system only works
with huge volumes?

